# Personal Best Trout! What's yours?



## nematocyst (Jun 16, 2015)

Here's the catch!

Caught my pb trout from shore. Was 25 inches and fat. It's nothing compared to that 30+ caught and posted here but I was super excited to catch this. The fish was caught on a chartreuse spook jr. Always nice when you can catch fish from shore with a topwater.

I'm interested to hear what you guys best trout is. I'm sure most of yalls are bigger than this!


----------



## Mr. Saltwater (Oct 5, 2012)

Nice fish...congrats!!

My PB is 31.5" caught in the second gut at SLP on a VERY low tide.


----------



## LA Wader (Oct 22, 2013)

Nice fish, anything over 25" is a great fish.

My PB is 9.62#, I don't recall her length. The longest trout I ever caught was a tad over 30" and really fat. I was too poor to buy a scale in those days, so I don't have a weight! I bought a scale after that trip though!


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

That's pretty cool. Thanks for posting up. You got a net yet? LOL. I think that having Dolphins around don't really do much. They are likely following bait and big fish like bait (schools of mullett?) also so maybe they and the big fist are following one another who are both following bait. I dunno.

Mine was this one caught in the LLM at the mouth of the Arroyo on my last shrimp that was tiny. 26.5". Only fish I caught that day. I had just gotten my boat and was trying to learn the LLM.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Best length is 28"...Baffin...Only went 7#...
Best weight is 8.5#...Galveston...Right at 27"...
Both fish were only touched with the Boga & released...


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Cool video! That lite tackle is a lot of fun. What lb line were you using? You don't need no stinking net! LOL! Good job on the release.


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Best weight 9#14oz 30 1/4", I have one 1/4" longer that weighed less.


----------



## dk2429 (Mar 27, 2015)

Mine was 30" out on East Bay


----------



## bballman (Jun 7, 2006)

35 inches. Weighted 12-8 and that was weighed after being on ice all nigHt. Caught in Baffin Bay Area in 1973.


----------



## LA Wader (Oct 22, 2013)

> 35 inches. Weighted 12-8 and that was weighed after being on ice all nigHt. Caught in Baffin Bay Area in 1973.


What a fish, that's awesome!


----------



## Jigger (Feb 12, 2009)

28" out of a bout somewhere in east Matagorda bay.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

bballman said:


> 35 inches. Weighted 12-8 and that was weighed after being on ice all nigHt. Caught in Baffin Bay Area in 1973.


Awesome fish. Did you get pics by chance?


----------



## trophytroutman (Mar 21, 2009)

With the tail pinched just hit 30" didn't get the weight but approximately about 9lbs. Caught far west Galveston bay.


----------



## 30inClub (Jan 31, 2013)

31 1/4" 11.5# - Baffin wading @ midnight on a She Dog


----------



## duckmania (Jun 3, 2014)

I bet that was something pretty cool.


----------



## indaskinny (May 25, 2009)

29" flat on a check-it stick 9:30pm 12/8/2008 west bay


----------



## ssfishmaster (Feb 15, 2015)

That's what keeps me fishing i cant get over that 24" hump :headknock


----------



## nematocyst (Jun 16, 2015)

HoustonKid said:


> That's pretty cool. Thanks for posting up. You got a net yet? LOL. I think that having Dolphins around don't really do much. They are likely following bait and big fish like bait (schools of mullett?) also so maybe they and the big fist are following one another who are both following bait. I dunno.
> 
> Mine was this one caught in the LLM at the mouth of the Arroyo on my last shrimp that was tiny. 26.5". Only fish I caught that day. I had just gotten my boat and was trying to learn the LLM.


Thanks man. I actually saw a dolphin hit a massive trout 5 feet into the air. Wish I got that on film. lol


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Just actually watched the vid and good job bud on the catch, video and CPR. That fish went over 5lbs and id bet you get your 30 one day. Nice work.


----------



## stuckinfreeport (Sep 13, 2012)

Mine was a 9.1 , 32.5" snake caught October 2004 in South Bay.


----------



## Friendswoodmatt (Feb 22, 2005)

29 and 15/16 in east maddy


----------



## jeffm66 (Sep 14, 2010)

26" 6lbs , middle Galveston bay, live shrimp under a midcoast cork, 1st place trout for a small tournament 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JWS.HOOKEM (Jun 24, 2008)

27". Two times. Both in Laguna Madre. One on Pink Skitterwalk and the second on a Glow/Chartreuse/Pepper Jerk Shad. Next cast after the Skitterwalk fish was 27" Red. Wading.


----------



## WineyFishrman (Aug 5, 2011)

32 1/4,,, Baffin


----------



## old 37 (Nov 30, 2014)

31-1/8" ----- hair over 10 lbs---- land cut in 1996--- she is on the wall


----------



## jesco (Jun 23, 2013)

26.5, really thick. Caught a little longer since, but that was my best overall fish. West G Bay, south shoreline, late Sept, near SLP. Catch 2000. On my birthday!

PB surf trout, almost identical trout. First cast of the year (literally) in the surf. Pirates, mid April, Pre sunrise, live shrimp.


----------



## Baitcaster_Blake (Feb 16, 2016)

Mine was a 28" out on steadmans reef on a low tide in the early morning. Wieght was not all there and it was the only fish I hooked up on that morning


----------



## rat race (Aug 10, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk









Skinny 29". Baffin last April, 4th cast if the trip. LSU Corky.


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

2-27" E- Mata-get-down-gorda.


----------



## Bill S (May 25, 2004)

*2016 fish*

2016 has been good to me. 25",27", 27" and 29.5" 8.5#. Still working on 30" +.


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

25 1/4" 6# on the boga from Christmas Bay February 29th this year. Came on the fly rod with a self tied chartreuse over white baitfish. Caught a different 6# fish, same bay, a month earlier, on a black over white paddle tail. 

Caught a 26" fatty 8 years ago same bay.


----------



## FishinKidSteven (Feb 6, 2015)

26 1/4" caught wading in west Galveston bay. First time I had ever fished west bay, saw some clear water with some buddies driving around, jumped in and fish on after about 10 minutes. 

I didn't have a scale but would say some where around 5.5-6 lbs. Caught it on a pink skittwerwalk


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

28.5" and just over 8#s. Caught on a 4" Chickenboy shrimp. The color was Plum Licious = my favorite.. I think if the tail wasn't so chew up, it definitely would have gone 29" but not the golden 30".


winter.... overcast....VERY windy.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

28 inches, she had spawned and my buddy had his finger in the pic. Only picture I have of it


----------



## tguff (Nov 10, 2010)

30-1/4"-10.2# East Matty 2015


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

May years ago (when I was young and dumb) I got a 29 7/8. Put her in the cooler and into the grease. The following night I got a 29 1/4 in the same spot. Again in the cooler. Knowing what I know now they would have been swimming 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

tguff said:


> 30-1/4"-10.2# East Matty 2015


Didn't you get a 29" That same year?


----------



## LA Wader (Oct 22, 2013)

View attachment 2975266


Here's a pic of the 9.62# I mentioned in my earlier post. She came out of Calcasieu about 11 yrs ago on a black Catch 2000. I tried to let her go, but she bellied up on me, so she got put on the wall with a couple others.


----------



## bschop (Jun 13, 2012)

Yesterday a 27" in the surf. It took 4 trys before i was able to get a hold on her (no net). I was shaking more and more each time she slipped through my fingers. Didn't have a scale, but guessing 6-7 lbs.


----------



## Cody C (May 15, 2009)

31.5" 9.75lb
The day after 30.5 10lb
Caught south of JFK


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wedge (Apr 29, 2005)

29.5 of unknown weight. Trinity bay near Smith Point. Was between boats and was fishing out of a 14 foot aluminum boat with a 15 hp tiller steer Yamaha.


----------



## RedFlounderBass (May 10, 2015)

27 3/4" long 7 1/2 lbs on on a Producers chrome/blue back topwater in 1996 SLP. No pic, C&R.


----------



## tguff (Nov 10, 2010)

karstopo said:


> Didn't you get a 29" That same year?


Yes, I caught a 29-3/4" just 11 days before the big girl. Both in February.


----------



## brp73 (Oct 26, 2010)

nematocyst said:


> Here's the catch!
> 
> Caught my pb trout from shore. Was 25 inches and fat. It's nothing compared to that 30+ caught and posted here but I was super excited to catch this. The fish was caught on a chartreuse spook jr. Always nice when you can catch fish from shore with a topwater.
> 
> I'm interested to hear what you guys best trout is. I'm sure most of yalls are bigger than this!


What area were you in, if you don't mind my asking?

S7 Edge


----------



## GSMAN (May 22, 2004)

I have a couple of 28"ers that I don't have any pictures because I was wading and didn't have a camera. I wasn't about to drag them back to the boat and take a chance. Anyways, one was caught on a pink skitterwalk and the other was a pearl chartreuse corky devil.


----------



## JustSlabs (Jun 19, 2005)

28.5" 8.5 lbs. Caught on the SLP pier at night on a glow Catch Jr.....man I miss that pier.


----------



## Aggieangler (May 28, 2004)

*28.25 inches*

28.25 inches. Caught her drifting over grass on a plastic. Buddies were tossing tops at reds in front of boat and I was targeting potholes in the back of the boat. We tried and tried to revive her and she wouldn't. Probably had just spawned. San Antonio bay system.

Been looking for 30 incher for 25 years. Lately, with kids' sports, I am not getting any closer to finding her.


----------



## Aggieangler (May 28, 2004)

My son's PB 25.5 almost makes mine look small. She was an eel. 

He got his on a Texas Trout Killer under a rattle cork.


----------



## POSIDEON (Feb 11, 2006)

Awesome trout being caught. My PB is 25" out of west bay. Still trying to get into that 30" club!!


----------



## smokin lures (Apr 28, 2012)

my best three up to thirty inches all on lures the two i'm holding cpr'ed the one behind me was my first big girl at 28 1/2'' and was killed for a star entry a few years back.


----------



## topwatrout (Aug 25, 2009)

Nice fish. Were those done by David Turnage? They look similar to my mount done by him.


----------



## smokin lures (Apr 28, 2012)

topwatrout said:


> Nice fish. Were those done by David Turnage? They look similar to my mount done by him.


Good eye you are correct.


----------



## TxSlammin (Apr 11, 2008)

29" pic and cpr and 31 1/2" 8lbs 8oz CCA winner 2007


----------



## Jean Scurtu (Dec 6, 2011)

:texasflag

Speckled trout 28.5 lb. catch on jig from the bank at ROLLOVER PASS ,on 15 April 2008.I don't measure the fish,i just weighed home on the precis scale.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

smokin lures said:


> my best three up to thirty inches all on lures the two i'm holding cpr'ed the one behind me was my first big girl at 28 1/2'' and was killed for a star entry a few years back.


Nice!


----------



## Jean Scurtu (Dec 6, 2011)

:texasflag

At ROLLOVER PASS with jig from the bank i was catching a lot of big specks (many releases),but i think this trout catch on 17 August 2006 was the biggest(over 30 inch !!!)
Sorry i don't measure and weighed the fish,but after i was catching this big trout many of the local fisherman's show up to see the big trout catch by me.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Not sure.....I was wading Bird Island guts with Randall Groves and caught a really good one. I was turned around showing him when it did the flop twist thang back into the water. I was stunned and told him that was by far the biggest trout I'd ever caught. He grinned and said "what trout?".....


----------



## SolarScreenGuy (Aug 15, 2005)

My PB was 28.5" caught in Baffin Bay early May somewhere around 2000. I told our guides I might want to have a skin mount trophy made but they insisted if the fish was not at least 30", it was not a Baffin trophy. Next thing I heard was the sound of an electric filet knife on that beautiful fish. Of course, never caught one near that size since, so have to live with it. Those big sow trout are like bull reds in that they really are not the best table fare. IMO, doesn't make since to keep them. Release unharmed and maybe catch her another day!
www.solarscreenguys.com


----------



## Wygans (Jan 22, 2014)

nematocyst said:


> Thanks man. I actually saw a dolphin hit a massive trout 5 feet into the air. Wish I got that on film. lol


Saw this on FB yesterday


----------



## Bob Keyes (Mar 16, 2011)

My PB trout wasn't even a whole trout. While shark fishing on Bob Hall pier in the early 70s we saw something floating in, we snagged it and drug it onto the pier. It was the tail half of a trout. Some one had one of those tacklebox tape and scale combo things, it was longer than the 24" tape and weighed over 8#. My best guess is that if it were whole it would have been 38 to 40" and have weighed over 15#


----------



## smokin lures (Apr 28, 2012)

Bob Keyes said:


> My PB trout wasn't even a whole trout. While shark fishing on Bob Hall pier in the early 70s we saw something floating in, we snagged it and drug it onto the pier. It was the tail half of a trout. Some one had one of those tacklebox tape and scale combo things, it was longer than the 24" tape and weighed over 8#. My best guess is that if it were whole it would have been 38 to 40" and have weighed over 15#


lol


----------



## mccain (Oct 20, 2006)

*pbt*

28.5" verifiable 3yrs ago almost to this day on a mirrOminnow in the surf. caught one even bigger on a ss jr 3yrs before that labor day wknd in the same stretch of surf but was by myself and not entered in STAR. CPR'd


----------



## Mr. Saltwater (Oct 5, 2012)

Bob Keyes said:


> My PB trout wasn't even a whole trout. While shark fishing on Bob Hall pier in the early 70s we saw something floating in, we snagged it and drug it onto the pier. It was the tail half of a trout. Some one had one of those tacklebox tape and scale combo things, it was longer than the 24" tape and weighed over 8#. My best guess is that if it were whole it would have been 38 to 40" and have weighed over 15#


LOL!!!

Saw a similar trout wash up in the first gut at Jamaica Beach in the 80's. Had a pink mirrolure in it's throat and a small shark bite in it's belly. It taped out at 36.5"...still makes me sick to think about it.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Mr. Saltwater said:


> LOL!!!
> 
> Saw a similar trout wash up in the first gut at Jamaica Beach in the 80's. Had a pink mirrolure in it's throat and a small shark bite in it's belly. It taped out at 36.5"...still makes me sick to think about it.


Some poor guy....


----------



## 15476 (May 15, 2006)

29 1/4. 8.5 lbs. Quintana Jetties December 1st 1991. Rainbow Trout colored Bass Assasain.


----------



## JMAKO (Jun 20, 2013)

Longest was 31.5" about 8 lbs down around marker 4 landcut at night on live mullet July 1992. Biggest 10 pounds 30" February 1994 cathead rocks Baffin Bay on a bone jumpin minnow . That thing was a football! I netted a 31 for a buddy at Lavaca River January 1997.


----------



## Pittstop (Jun 20, 2007)

*My best...*

32" - 11 lbs 3 ozs - Baffin Bay on orange skitterwalk - April 2007


----------



## underdogg (Apr 26, 2013)

Mine is 25 1/2, my oldest son caught a 28 1/4 at rollover and my younger son has 2 over 26 from the surf. I had fiberglass replicas made of the 28 and one of the 26 plus. The 28 was released.


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

28" caught Friday in East Matty, 7 pounds. Released to fight another day.


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Caught an 8.2 and an 8.4 on back to back casts in East Matty last summer on a deep reef wading belly deep. Didn't get lengths on either but they were big, turned them loose after weighing them. Before that I hadn't caught anything over 5 lbs. since 2007. 7.5 and 27.5" long, East Bay. Had a replica made of that one.


----------



## Prof. Salt (May 6, 2014)

Barely 30" and 7 lbs 15 oz caught 5/20/16 mid day. I was quietly paddling a shoreline and trolling two swimbaits.


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

Spec-Rig.006 said:


> Caught an 8.2 and an 8.4 on back to back casts in East Matty last summer on a deep reef wading belly deep. Didn't get lengths on either but they were big, turned them loose after weighing them. Before that I hadn't caught anything over 5 lbs. since 2007. 7.5 and 27.5" long, East Bay. Had a replica made of that one.


When we going fishing bud?


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

marshhunter said:


> When we going fishing bud?


Podsy ... ! Hop on man. Any Friday or Sunday usually works ...


----------

